# I want to buy Silver Stock: How?



## PropertyGuRu (19 April 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am buying Silver from ABC bullion for last few months but i want to leverage. is there any company where i can buy shares ( if company deal in silver etc )  or any other way to leverage while buying silver or even gold. 

Sorry I am a pure newbie to share market. hope you guys will help me  

cheers


----------



## DB008 (22 April 2011)

I don't think that a newbie should be leveraging themselves. It could end in tears.


----------



## Bullion Money (22 April 2011)

If you have been buying silver the last couple of months you will be up almost 40% if not more?

As suggested, maybe worthwhile to stick to the hard stuff before you get your head around leveraging/shares etc before jumping in...

I would also read up on QE2 and the potential of QE3. The implementation of or not the QE2 would dictate enter/close my positions in some shares...

Are you buying from ABC sydney or brisbane?


----------



## LifeChoices (22 April 2011)

I asked myself the same question two weeks ago and haven't looked back since - I'm up 50% on my purchase. 

My expert newbie opinion is follow the link, find a company and buy up some stocks, put on your seat belt, and sell when the silver spot price is sometime just before 5% of gold spot price.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=silver+miners+listed+on+the+asx


----------



## kitehigh (22 April 2011)

PropertyGuRu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am buying Silver from ABC bullion for last few months but i want to leverage. is there any company where i can buy shares ( if company deal in silver etc )  or any other way to leverage while buying silver or even gold.
> 
> ...




The main silver plays on the asx are;
ccu (I hold)
ARD (I hold)
AYN 
SVL

Research these and come to your own conclusions and speculate with only as much as you are comfortable with.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 April 2011)

If learning to fly, a Cessna based at a small airport is a better choice than deciding that landing an A380 or a 787 would make an ideal first flight (and there's no chance that any airline is going to let a novice anywhere near the controls of such a plane). 

If learning to drive, a Corolla on a quiet street is a better choice than a Veyron or a GTR on a racetrack. 

If learning about electricity, you're much safer with a few torch batteries and bits of wire than messing about in the switchyard at Loy Yang (or any other power station).

If learning about shares, you shouldn't even be thinking about leverage in my opinion. Same underlying reasons as all the above - the odds are high that you'll make a mistake that ends badly. 

Big aeroplanes, fast cars, massive power stations and the share market will all still be there tomorrow. No need to blow yourself up before you've learnt how to do it safely... 

Just buy some shares if you think that's a good idea. But I'd strongly suggest not leveraging things until you understand all the issues involved.


----------



## DB008 (23 April 2011)

Very good summary Smurf.

Here is a link to ETFS Securities which have shares that follow the price of precious metals that can be traded on the ASX. None of these are leveraged either.
http://www.etfsecurities.com/au/securities/etfs_securities.asp

(I hold ETPMAG-Silver)


----------



## PropertyGuRu (23 April 2011)

Thanks guys. I am buying abc sydney and letting them hold my silver and gold hope its safe... yes its gone up a lot i should have been buying more ( greedy me )  

i never bought a share in my life but yes i have some idea. I want to leverage which I can afford. I mean if i have 20k in my bank I want to buy share worth up to 20k so even if lose i don't have to worry much. ( if i can buy those stocks with only 5k or 10k my money ) 

thanks again


----------



## PropertyGuRu (23 April 2011)

I read each reply again and thanks to all guys... yes i will follow your advice and check out things before jumping hard into it. 

cheers


----------



## LifeChoices (23 April 2011)

PropertyGuRu said:


> I read each reply again and thanks to all guys... yes i will follow your advice and check out things before jumping hard into it.
> 
> cheers




Hey, if it all ends in tears make sure you spill your beans here


----------



## TabJockey (23 April 2011)

I dont know about you guys, but seeing all these clueless people jumping into silver, all the threads and the news and the hype because of its performance, makes me want to liquidate. It absolutely reeks of a top, and from about a year ago, the $50 mark has been quoted time and time again, and it looks like $40-$50 is going to take no time at all.

I think there will be massive selling at $50 or slightly before maybe about $49.

This has nothing to do with fundamentals of silver, more to do with market psycology.


----------



## burglar (24 April 2011)

TabJockey said:


> This has nothing to do with fundamentals of silver, more to do with market psycology.




When silver and gold go up, silver goes faster than gold. (percentage wise) 

But when they retrace, the ar$e will fall out of the silver so fast, it'll make your head spin.

Have a flutter, but don't put your house on it!


----------



## explod (24 April 2011)

burglar said:


> When silver and gold go up, silver goes faster than gold. (percentage wise)
> 
> But when they retrace, the ar$e will fall out of the silver so fast, it'll make your head spin.
> 
> Have a flutter, but don't put your house on it!




How do you know all of this?  Burglar you have made a lot of assertions (and on the other thread on silver too) without nay real qualification.

Would be keen to hear a bit more on the dangers but backed up by some facts.

And because something has happenned in the past it does not necessarily follow that it will be like that this time.  With the current overprinting of money on a scale never ever before witnessed it just may be a bit different this time.

Anyway, love to hear some more.

Happy Easter to all,    Explod


----------



## explod (24 April 2011)

The following indepth paper by Doug Casey sets out very good reasons for golds rise.  He mentions silver and as part of currency the story is equally relevant to silver.  Enjoy:-

http://news.goldseek.com/GoldSeek/1303671600.php


----------



## burglar (24 April 2011)

explod said:


> How do you know all of this?  Burglar you have made a lot of assertions (and on the other thread on silver too) without nay real qualification.
> 
> Would be keen to hear a bit more on the dangers but backed up by some facts.
> 
> ...



Hi explod,
Happy Easter to you too!

I was unaware that i need a qualification to look at charts.
Silver, Real estate, whatever ... it all goes up, it all goes down.
Not saying don't buy it ... just saying be careful! 

My very humble opinion!


----------



## explod (24 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi explod,
> Happy Easter to you too!
> 
> I was unaware that i need a qualification to look at charts.
> ...




Well lets make it simple.  In effect I was asking you to explain why you say that silver will go down faster ?

Just because it went up faster does not mean it will go down faster.  In 1980 it went up more than 50% in 2 days, now that is very fast and of course it had to crash on that basis alone.  But this time silver is going up in a fairly steady and orderly fashion.  It seems to have legs, meaning a lot of support from buyers.  And we could support that with many other bits of information too.

So my freind I have given an explanation for my assertion; ie. I have backed it up with some reasoning.

Thats all


----------



## burglar (24 April 2011)

explod said:


> Well lets make it simple.  In effect I was asking you to explain why you say that silver will go down faster ? ...




Like you, I read it somewhere! 

All the reasons given in the article for silver going up at a faster rate than gold (eg. silver has industrial uses) were the same reasons given in that same article for a faster retrace than gold 

I would quote it and link it, if I had any idea where I found it. 
Sorry to disappoint! 
*insert appropriate smiley*


----------



## burglar (24 April 2011)

explod said:


> Well lets make it simple.  In effect I was asking you to explain why you say that silver will go down faster ?
> ...
> 
> So my freind I have given an explanation for my assertion; ie. I have backed it up with some reasoning.
> ...




Silver to Gold Ratio

http://www.rapidtrends.com/silver-to-gold-ratio/

Not the exact same article ... but proves that I didn't make it up!! 
And you can still disbelieve if you want to! 

Your call, 
your silver, 
your veggie patch!


----------



## tothemax6 (24 April 2011)

TabJockey said:


> I dont know about you guys, but seeing all these clueless people jumping into silver, all the threads and the news and the hype because of its performance, makes me want to liquidate. It absolutely reeks of a top, and from about a year ago, the $50 mark has been quoted time and time again, and it looks like $40-$50 is going to take no time at all.
> I think there will be massive selling at $50 or slightly before maybe about $49.
> This has nothing to do with fundamentals of silver, more to do with market psycology.



Yes the silver graph has always scared me away. It is starting to get the classic exponential look. It has doubled in the last 3 months. And when you go on youtube, and you see all the videos of 'silver stackers', stockpiling as much silver as their money can buy, it just scares me. There is even an internet forum called 'silver stackers', devoted to people accumulating silver. 
Silver is nice stuff, sure, but has the industrial demand really gone up that much? Is the supply contracting? Will Americans really start using silver as the monetary base if inflation gets really high?


----------



## suhm (25 April 2011)

Silver demand has gone up, think plasma tvs, solar panels and as an antibacterial agent, do think it is a bubble and will have a correction but the price needs to be higher to bring new mines online.


----------



## explod (25 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Silver to Gold Ratio
> 
> http://www.rapidtrends.com/silver-to-gold-ratio/
> 
> ...




At no time have I accused you of making things up.  I was merely looking for some qualification/reasoning (and mine are often very thin on the ground too) to back up your assertions.

Your reference just posted speaks of the historical ratio of gold to silver being about 16 to one and he rightly points out that it got out of whack due to government manipulation.  Government manipulation is now becoming ineffective due to the huge monetarisation of debt, so a return to the historical mean is probably very much on the cards.    Your article says we could see10 to 1.  And of course by that time the taxi drivers will be telling you to get in so we may even get to a 4 to 1 situation.  Sentiment is an amazing thing but we do not know any of this in reality yet, so in the meantimne on the basis of what I can glean I am holding silver as No. 1.

I also contend that we are nowhere yet at the stage of a bull market in prescious metals.  Your posted article does assert that and I think he is calling it too early, though there is no date I suspect it was written some time ago.   However the market forces themselves will show the way and like sheep we will follow.

We are way off track in this thread, this argument should be on the silver one.

On silver stocks, as Uncle Festivus posted this morning (On collapse of US currencies I think), physical metal maybe the wisest at this time as:

all commodity stocks seem depressed;

paper money may not only prove nearly worethless but dissappear for a time;

in a crash everything seems to get slaughtered which includes silver stocks;

and safe silver plays are not plentiful at this time and a bit on the specky side for most. 

All just my humble opinion which may well be (and often is) rubbish to some.


----------



## DB008 (25 April 2011)

suhm said:


> Silver demand has gone up, think plasma tvs, solar panels and as an antibacterial agent, do think it is a bubble and will have a correction but the price needs to be higher to bring new mines online.




Not only that, think war/weapsons too. Smart bombs, tomahawk missiles, predator drones, which are been used in the Libyan dispute today. I'm a long on Silver as long as these disputes in the middle east go on for.


----------



## tothemax6 (25 April 2011)

DB008 said:


> Not only that, think war/weapsons too. Smart bombs, tomahawk missiles, predator drones, which are been used in the Libyan dispute today. I'm a long on Silver as long as these disputes in the middle east go on for.



How much silver do you think is in these things ?!


----------



## burglar (25 April 2011)

DB008 said:


> Not only that, think war/weapsons too. Smart bombs, tomahawk missiles, predator drones, which are been used in the Libyan dispute today. I'm a long on Silver as long as these disputes in the middle east go on for.





tothemax6 said:


> How much silver do you think is in these things ?!



TTM6,
I think you misunderstood. If not you, then me. 
I understood that uncertainty in world affairs is driving Silver Price! 

Perhaps Dannyboy may wish to clarify.


----------



## burglar (25 April 2011)

explod said:


> At no time have I accused you of making things up.  I was merely looking for some qualification/reasoning (and mine are often very thin on the ground too) to back up your assertions.
> ...
> 
> We are way off track in this thread, this argument should be on the silver one.
> ...



Hi explod,
Happy Anzac Day.

Let's keep it simple.

1. Sorry I stepped into a serious thread without qualification!

2. Wished I was into silver earlier, I would be ramping with the best of them.

3. Been burnt in Copper hysteria circa AMI/CDU. Psychological scars still visible?

4. Currently in Iron Ore, FMS - Gold, copper, ADN EXM and Oil & Gas, CIG

So silver is not my first love.

Re OP intent. I hope his query is well solved by now.
Re your humble opinion - I respect it. Never said it was rubbish!

Something you posted earlier about b*lls, reminded me of this!

Jack be nimble,
Jack be quick.
Jack jump over candlestick!
Great balls of fire!!

burglar


----------



## LifeChoices (25 April 2011)

explod said:


> On silver stocks, as Uncle Festivus posted this morning (On collapse of US currencies I think), physical metal maybe the wisest at this time as:
> 
> all commodity stocks seem depressed;
> 
> ...




My parents have lived through a collapse of their currency and didn't say anything about gold or silver or any other shiny metal being used as currency - alcohol and tobacco became the currency.


----------



## burglar (25 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> My parents have lived through a collapse of their currency and didn't say anything about gold or silver or any other shiny metal being used as currency - alcohol and tobacco became the currency.




Hahaha lol

My mentor used bread and cigarettes as stakes in poker games. 
WWII, POW, belgian coal mine.
Why so funny ... because the smokers consumed the ciggies and the hungry eventually ate the bread which by then had been blackened by coal dust.

Now well of topic!! Sorry


----------



## TabJockey (26 April 2011)

TabJockey said:


> I dont know about you guys, but seeing all these clueless people jumping into silver, all the threads and the news and the hype because of its performance, makes me want to liquidate. It absolutely reeks of a top, and from about a year ago, the $50 mark has been quoted time and time again, and it looks like $40-$50 is going to take no time at all.
> 
> I think there will be massive selling at $50 or slightly before maybe about $49.
> 
> This has nothing to do with fundamentals of silver, more to do with market psycology.




I certainly hope that the sell off at 49-50 is not as"major" as I forcast a few days ago! the equity markets have not even reopened for me to sell out! Silver is only down a casual 10% in a few hours....please bounce for me!

My goal is to make money, not be right!


----------



## DB008 (26 April 2011)

Just wanted to bring it out in the open that Silver is used for a wide range products, just like Gold. Some people just see Gold/Silver as jewelery, but it used for far more than that. I also think that REE's are a good play (I hold LYC, GGG and Silver via asx:ETPMAG) for similar reasons as REE. More people getting wealthier and having more money to buy electronics etc etc.


Wiki; Silver



> Silver (play /ˈsɪlvər/) is a metallic chemical element with the chemical symbol Ag (Latin: argentum, from the Indo-European root *arg- for "grey" or "shining") and atomic number 47. A soft, white, lustrous transition metal, it has the highest electrical conductivity of any element and the highest thermal conductivity of any metal. The metal occurs naturally in its pure, free form (native silver), as an alloy with gold and other metals, and in minerals such as argentite and chlorargyrite. Most silver is produced as a byproduct of copper, gold, lead, and zinc refining.
> 
> Silver has long been valued as a precious metal, and it is used to make ornaments, jewelry, high-value tableware, utensils (hence the term silverware), and currency coins. Today, silver metal is also used in electrical contacts and conductors, in mirrors and in catalysis of chemical reactions. Its compounds are used in photographic film and dilute silver nitrate solutions and other silver compounds are used as disinfectants and microbiocides. While many medical antimicrobial uses of silver have been supplanted by antibiotics, further research into clinical potential continues.


----------



## burglar (26 April 2011)

DB008 said:


> Just wanted to bring it out in the open that Silver is used for a wide range products, ...



Gotcha Dannyboy ... lotsa silver in some weapons! 

I googled and found this:

http://maxkeiser.com/2011/03/20/not...lver-in-wiring-contacts-solder-and-batteries/


----------

